# 125 Gallon



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Full Tank Shot:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Another Tank Shot:


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Another:


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice tank man


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

10" TL. Caribe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

10 1/4"TL. Caribe on left & 9.5"TL. Caribe on right


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Wet/Dry Nate built me:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup and fish...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks JesseD and The Pack.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, those are some big-ass fish








Very nice, dude


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

they are huge! bought that big or raised?


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Bought the 3 Caribe from Murphy for $250 Canadain had them for about 3 weeks.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE P'S AND NICE TANK!
LaZy


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Man those fish are BEASTS! Getting an more for the shoal?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nope any more P's the pic's make them look smaller. They make the tank look small. The 3 Caribe already killed my 10" Red so now i only have the 7" Red left, hopefully he'll last I'm going to be upgrading to a 240 gallon soon. and then maybe get one more 10"+ caribe.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

very nice tank














Your caribes are huge!!!!


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

nice tank dude i like it those fish are huge. why not add a couple more piranhas maybe a piraya or more carbia. sweet stuff.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

i don't want to add any more they already make the tank look small.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Now I know what Judazz means by "bulldog face" caribas









Very nice fish.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Let me start by saying that I am sad to hear of the loss of your 10" red. You have a great set up and those caribe are big as hell. I hope your 7" survives until the upgrade. I know what you mean about tanks looking crowded and small, I don't like that either.

Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> sad to hear of the loss of your 10" red.


it was shitty the good thing was I got it for free so I didn't loose out on any money.

The 7" Red is doing pretty good, lately he's been staying at the top left hand corner though.

Thanks Genin.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

i see your thermomiter is fully under water. can you do that with all of them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Truly impressive!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> i see your thermomiter is fully under water. can you do that with all of them.


The temp things are on the outside of the tank and the heaters are fully submersable.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great ones, congrats...







!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great tank and fish lucky







so big


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

NICE !!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Those are some big fish man, congrats. Sorry about the loss of your 10 inch red. that sounds lame :sad:


----------

